# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Rhac goodness

## Stewart_Reptiles

Did a little photoshoot just for you Zina (not trying to tempt you at all  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) and trust me with the new guy it's not easy (which is why I don't post many pics of him, he is all over the place when I put him down and he is FAST), the other boys they would pose for hours.

Mr Wrinkly (Leachie) 






Groot (Gargoyle)





And last but not least  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Chewbacca (Chahoua)

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-05-2018),_dakski_ (12-05-2018),_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),_Jus1More_ (12-05-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (02-04-2019),_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Very nice!
Do you breed this guys?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Very nice!
> Do you breed this guys?


Thanks and no I do not they are just pets. I used to breed Cresties but stopped to focus on snakes.

----------


## Dianne

All three are beautiful, but I think my favorite is Groot...just love his little face!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

Just beautiful !!! 

All of them! Mr. Wrinkly looks HUGE in the pictures, LOL !!! I know he is a little thing. Thanks for making pictures of him, he is gorgeous. Its not easy to do when they are flighty, esp. trying to get such quality pictures. 

I do have to say, Groot looks wicked cool !!! I can't believe those Gargoyles aren't more popular. The color and pattern WOW !!! Somehow it fits his personality, LOL !!! :Very Happy: 

And then there is Chewie. Their coloration is just so unique and beautiful. I have lichen growing on the side of a palm tree in my yard, and I swear, the colors are just like that, its amazing. If I ever do add another one, I do think that is what I would like, the more light green/pink the better !!! 

But boy, Groot is cool, too !! 

They all are, thanks for taking the time to share them with us, not enabling at all there...LOL  :ROFL:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-05-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

I am loving "Groot"... looks like my little girl, "Latte". Thank you for sharing Deborah!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-05-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> ] I can't believe those Gargoyles aren't more popular.


Actually they have gain popularity over the last few years and they sell fast.

I think you just need one of each  :Very Happy:

----------


## zina10

> Actually they have gain popularity over the last few years and they sell fast.
> 
> I think you just need one of each


Oh yeah ? 

Well, in that case YOU need another CRESTIE, too.

One of each, right ???  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

All kidding aside, I looked at some Gargoyles, OMG. Stunners !!!! 

I still want a Hoggie, too, eventually. A black bellied one. So many I want.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MR Snakes

> Oh yeah ? 
> 
> Well, in that case YOU need another CRESTIE, too.
> 
> One of each, right ??? 
> 
> All kidding aside, I looked at some Gargoyles, OMG. Stunners !!!! 
> 
> I still want a Hoggie, too, eventually. A black bellied one. So many I want..



And how many horses do you have/attend to?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Oh yeah ? 
> 
> Well, in that case YOU need another CRESTIE, too.
> 
> One of each, right ??? 
> 
> All kidding aside, I looked at some Gargoyles, OMG. Stunners !!!! 
> 
> I still want a Hoggie, too, eventually. A black bellied one. So many I want..


I am well ahead of you plus I kept cresties for many years so I will pass on that, the next lizard will likely be a Anolis smallwoodi if my friend's pair breeds that's his male

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I am well ahead of you plus I kept cresties for many years so I will pass on that, the next lizard will likely be a Anolis smallwoodi if my friend's pair breeds that's his male




Wow, that is crazy looking, like right out of another world. Those colors, though !!! And those stripes on the legs. Very cool !

----------


## Dorsa

Hey! Just wondering if you have a favourite between Chahoua s and gargoyle geckos Ive been considering each one and cant choose! Im aware of the cost difference and the tank size difference I just mainly care about temperaments, thank youu  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

Great pics!  I feel you on the leachies not holding still.  My guy is almost 300grams and still doesn't hold still.  Also, the fear-pooping is a big minus for taking pics lol.  When I first got him, I'd only handle him in the glassed-in shower so that he couldn't easily escape.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hey! Just wondering if you have a favourite between Chahoua s and gargoyle geckos Ive been considering each one and cant choose! Im aware of the cost difference and the tank size difference I just mainly care about temperaments, thank youu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size difference is minimal and both can be house in a 18x18x24, care is the same, same optimal temperatures same food etc.

Now temperament wise the chahoua is very sweet and consistent, the garg is too however when he has enough he has enough and has no problem showing you (I got bit once or twice).

I really can't have a favorite their individual quirks are what makes me love them.

----------

Dorsa (02-06-2019)

----------


## Dorsa

> The size difference is minimal and both can be house in a 18x18x24, care is the same, same optimal temperatures same food etc.
> 
> Now temperament wise the chahoua is very sweet and consistent, the garg is too however when he has enough he has enough and has no problem showing you (I got bit once or twice).
> 
> I really can't have a favorite their individual quirks are what makes me love them.


Thanks! Haha such a hard decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

